# Why a Sig?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm just curious. I get asked by customers all the time "why should I dish out the cash for a Sig when a Glock or an XD is so much cheaper and have good reps?" So, why did you all decide to dish out the extra cash for a Sig? What made you decide it was money well spent when you could buy a really good gun for less money? I know why I did, but my reasons aren't always good for the average gun buyer. So give your reasons, too!


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Although I haven't bought a Sig _yet_, I'm planning on it within the next week or so, provided I can still find a 239 around here. I've decided to make the jump into a Sig (and a big(ger) money gun) because I've heard nothing but good things about them, and seem to have an excellent reputation.

I'll be getting my CCH permit around the first of the year, and right now my carry options are a Beretta 96FS (way too big), a 1911 (Charles Daly piece of shat that I wouldn't trust my enemy's life with) and a Springfield XD-9 subcompact.

I bought the XD back this Spring thinking it would be perfect for carry, and I'm sure I will carry it, however I don't like the fact that it doesn't have either a manual safety or a decocker. The Sig has a decocker, and feels excellent to me as well. I'm planning on getting the .40 cal, which will allow me to buy a .357 barrel and shoot that round with it, IF I ever decide to. I've also been told that I can drop a 9mm barrel, recoil spring, and mags and I'm set for a cheap range shooter too!

Anyway, that's kinda how my mind's thinking right now. Oh, and the fact that every *frickin'* movie I've seen lately has Sigs out the wa-zoo in them!!! It's driving me crazy!!! It's also driving my wife nuts, because every time she watches one of those movies with me she hears me muttering, "I want a Sig.......I want a Sig baaaad." :mrgreen:


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Well, I've got an XDSC 9 that I think well of, as well as a 239 and a Sig Pro 2340... and an HK USPc and a Taurus PT940 and a Springfield 1911...

Perhaps you should exclude collectors from your query.

On the other hand, the reason I've got two Sigs is that I appreciate the engineering and fine craftsmanship - Sigs do what they were designed to do, which is to put mass down range accurately.

I'm not sure if they can be called 'pretty' guns - I didn't like them when I first ran into one.

The Apollo LEM is a beautiful craft - when in fact it's flat-out ugly. 

Cultivated appreciation, acquired taste, call it what you will, but Sigs are the sum of their virtues.


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

When they ask why? Ask them to test one and then they'll know. I got a chance to shoot a P229 (State Trooper issue). Its to hard to explain but I plane on getting one. hopefully soon.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

For me, I had some bad craftsmanship/reliability issues with S&W. I've carried that line for over 30 years. So, one day I walked into the local gunstore and spotted an used LE Sig 9mm P229. Once I picked it up I noticed the weight difference between my Smith auto's immediately. Personally, I like a heavy steel auto. This P229 grip fit my hand perfect. The POA was straight forward. The magazine shot out quickly from from mag well. And, I like the fact the slide on the 229 model is milled from a solid stainless steel piece of metal. Not stamped. Plus I figured, with so many gun owners ranting and raving about the Sigsauer line...what the hell, I bought it. I have since traded away all my S&W auto's. Besides, if Sig is good enough for the U.S. Navy SEAL teams, and many more agencies world-wide, it's good enough for little old me. That's my story how I selected the Sigsauer line as my favorite.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Woo said:


> When they ask why? Ask them to test one and then they'll know. I got a chance to shoot a P229 (State Trooper issue). Its to hard to explain but I plane on getting one. hopefully soon.


It's like a Lay's potatoe chip, you can't just have one! For me the Sig is an extremely comfortable shooter and the ergonomics are great. I've bought others but none of them shoot like the Sigs. Well worth the extra money, especially if you are looking for a piece that shoots as well as they are built.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, it's like this...

I joined the local gun shop on their 30 days for $30 plan because it meant I got free rental on all their range guns. They have about 6-10 different types I'd be interested in, and some others I wasn't so hyped about. But I wanted to get ONE gun for my shooting so I wanted to get the right one.

My initial dream was a 1911 model of some sort, but I wanted to shoot competitions and the lack of DA made me hesitate. Yeah, I know Para-Ord has them but it just seems like ketchup on ice cream. So I tried the Ruger in 9, a few Glocks, a P99, a Kimber, and some others. For a while the P99 was the lead and I was going to buy one when I found out that they no longer make just the plain P99 and the SW 99 is no longer made and so I backed away from buying a gun that was already unsupported. Almost bought the Ruger in .45 but the one they had for sale kept mis-firing. It was a consignment gun.

Started testing out the Sigs and the sig pro's large grip just felt so good in my hand. The sights were the big white dots but the gun felt so good in my hand. I knew others highly recommended the Sig and not only that but it felt so good in my hand.

I picked .40 to make major caliber for some competition stuff and still be small enough to do lesser loads. Or just to be odd, I dunno. There are probably better ways to choose a caliber. 

So for me it was ergonomics and reputation. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

leam said:


> For a while the P99 was the lead and I was going to buy one when I found out that they no longer make just the plain P99 and the SW 99 is no longer made and so I backed away from buying a gun that was already unsupported.


Leam, where did you get this information? I'm a BIG fan of the Walther P99 and I've not heard anything about this....

I carried a Sig P226 for years. It's had thousands of rounds fired through it, been refinished with Birdsongs Black T finish, used to "qualify" to carry at work with a 100% every time, and Never, repeat, NEVER had a malfunction! 
Out of the box it had the best single action trigger pull of any DA/SA pistol I've ever shot. The pistol now has a rattle to it when shaken, and still holds VERY tight groups. My P226 was used to defend my Family when we had a violent home invader, so obviously, I owe this wonderfully designed gun my entire families lives... You can't beat a Sig in design, quality, accuracy and reliability...
Today, I do carry a Walther P99 instead of my venerable Sig, but I still sleep with My P226....


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I actually have owned my XD-40 longer than my Sig. After I bought the XD, I wanted to venture outside of polymer frames. I chose the Sig for its quality craftsmanship, narrow frame, good feel(i have long skinny fingers).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like everyone here but Hal is making a mistake  


J/K - I never come down on someone for their taste in guns  - Everyone has their fav brand. Nothing wrong w/ a Sig.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Leam, where did you get this information? I'm a BIG fan of the Walther P99 and I've not heard anything about this....


The SW99 isn't in their cataloge anymore, and given that it was a joint venture between two companies I'm hesitant to expect support down the road. In working with computer vendors, it's always easy for one vendor to point fingers at another.

In going to Waltheramerica.com they only have the P99 QA, which is nice if you need DAO but if you want the option it's a problem.



Hall8000 said:


> Today, I do carry a Walther P99 instead of my venerable Sig, but I still sleep with My P226....


Does your wife know about this? 

Hey Ship--if they would have had a straight P99 in the store it might have been, pardner. I fired the S&W M&P and it didn't go well, and then the H&K USP and it shot awful as well. I was assuming the problem was the shooter and then I picked up the P99. Pretty sweet, and it felt very good in my hand.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

leam said:


> The SW99 isn't in their cataloge anymore, and given that it was a joint venture between two companies I'm hesitant to expect support down the road. In working with computer vendors, it's always easy for one vendor to point fingers at another.
> 
> In going to Waltheramerica.com they only have the P99 QA, which is nice if you need DAO but if you want the option it's a problem.


Actually, they now make the SW990L - the Smith version of the QA - But, they still have parts for the SW99, and it is my understanding that they will still make the SW99 handguns for law enforcement only, if they sign a contract with Smith. Also, the P99 A/S did start getting reimported in the Spring of 06 - So, U can still get them. They are even in the 2006 catalog from Walther - Walther apparently just doesn't care about their website, because they don't update it much. If U request a catalog from their website, U will see it listed in there.

And, Earl's Repair Service is also an importer of the P99 - just on a smaller scale than S&W. He can get U any parts U needed, if it came down to it. An, he can repair the gun. He sells all sorts of Walther stuff.


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

There are some very reliable cars out in the world that will get you from point A to B and will start everytime and will go in all conditions. Yet, Cadillac still sells a lot of cars too because people want the best that they can afford. 
I have over 10,000 rounds through my six sigs (wife and me0 in the last year with no FTF's or FTL's ever. When Sig introduces the SPc 2022 to the USA, I will buy it.
They work and dat's dat!!


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

What you're getting is pure craftsmanship and quality. Far away from the polymer variety. Hence the increased price range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think Sigs are good guns, but I do not believe they are any better than others. I don't want to say neg stuff and irritate the Sig fans. But if you go visit the Sig forum, or read some of the other gun forums, there are complaints about Sigs just like any other gun. Every company makes a few lemons, I am aware.

I put Sig on the same level as many of the othermajor named gun manufacturers. They are no better nor no worse (except, they really are having a tough time getting their 1911 line working w/o issues - seriously)


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think Sigs are good guns, but I do not believe they are any better than others. I don't want to say neg stuff and irritate the Sig fans. But if you go visit the Sig forum, or read some of the other gun forums, there are complaints about Sigs just like any other gun. Every company makes a few lemons, I am aware.
> 
> I put Sig on the same level as many of the othermajor named gun manufacturers. They are no better nor no worse (except, they really are having a tough time getting their 1911 line working w/o issues - seriously)


This is th US of A and you can say whatever you wish. Your opinion regarding Sig having problems with the 1911 series is valid. I feel it is a case of doing something that you are not the best at doing to gain a part of a very competitive niche. Otherwise, I feel that you are dead wrong regarding your statement that Sig is no better than other gun companies. Keltec, bersa, NAA, Ruger (SA's) to name a few. Keltec in the POS area is the leader.
Most guns are purchased from the standpoint of ergonomics and then if there is satisfaction, loyalty follows. Watch how quickly guns move on the SF classifieds. 
No better than others? Ask the Navy Seals, the Army Rangers, etc. Sig is very popular with these groups and with past military. Maybe I am just one of those overzealous Sig guys but I do love them. They work they shoot they feel great. Yaddee yaddeee yadda.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FUBAR said:


> This is th US of A and you can say whatever you wish. Your opinion regarding Sig having problems with the 1911 series is valid. I feel it is a case of doing something that you are not the best at doing to gain a part of a very competitive niche. Otherwise, I feel that you are dead wrong regarding your statement that Sig is no better than other gun companies. Keltec, bersa, NAA, Ruger (SA's) to name a few. Keltec in the POS area is the leader.
> Most guns are purchased from the standpoint of ergonomics and then if there is satisfaction, loyalty follows. Watch how quickly guns move on the SF classifieds.
> No better than others? Ask the Navy Seals, the Army Rangers, etc. Sig is very popular with these groups and with past military. Maybe I am just one of those overzealous Sig guys but I do love them. They work they shoot they feel great. Yaddee yaddeee yadda.


U took my words and ran off in a different directions here... I said MAJOR manufacturers... Beretta, Glock, HK and Walther. Don't compare what I said to Keltec and Bersa... Geeze....

I'd rather have a Beretta, HK or Walther over the Sig, personally. Once again, I knew when I posted this some Sig fan would take it and run. At no point did I say the Sig was a bad gun (read my post). What I am saying is that they are no better than other major named manufacturers.


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

Major manufacturers?? Is Chevy a major car manufacturer? It certainly sells more cars than Cadillac or Lexus. KelTec sells a ton of guns worldwide as does Bersa. Why are they not major manufacturers?
Now, if you had staed "High Quality" manufacturers, then I would not have used them as examples. Still, it really just comes down to opinion and then "male ego" as to why we go for the guns we do.
After my five years in the Army, I bought Colt and then Kimber products. I tried Sig on a lark because of an excellent deal and have never gone back. 
Personally, I think they just fit me better and from my 232 to my 2022 to my Blackwater, I would not trade them for anything. i am certain that you feel that way about your Walther. Hey, enjoy. We will never agree on which is the better gun because we are too married to what we have. So what. I would never call Walther, H&K, or Glock a POS. Too many good men carry them and use them very proficiently.
Maybe I am getting too old and fixed in my ways. Naaaaaaah!

WALTHER


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

It appears from reading this thread that most of the avid Sig owners cite ergonomics as one of the chief reasons they like this brand. I think that most guns made today are accurate and reliable. I shoot glocks in competition and I think they are excellent firearms. However, ergonomically, glocks in my view are not as good as Sigs. There are two brands of handguns that I think have the best feel - Sigs and CZ's. For people with large hands, like myself, these guns just feel great. I own a CZ 75 SP 01 and I love it. I plan on buying my first Sig sometime in the next few months so my experience with them only comes from handling them at gun shops. That being said, when I picked up an Equinox last week, I knew I had found a gun that felt just as good, possibly better, than my CZ. Most IPSC shooters buy 1911's but I have never found them to feel as good as some other guns. Also, I'm just not a big fan of grip safeties. I'm sure this is just personal taste and habits but since I ride the safety on guns that have them, once in a great while my hand doesn't grip the frame closely enough to disengage the grip safety. This doesn't appear to be an issue for veteran 1911 shooters but it is for me on rare occasions. 

Will I shoot a Sig competitively? Perhaps, but I have all the Glock equipment, I find Glocks to be very easy to clean, disassemble and reassemble and the models 34 and 35 serve me very well in competition. But even if I stick with my Glocks, the Sig I buy will be a wonderful addition to my collection of handguns.

martial-field


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I caught the edge of the "Sig Bug" earlier this year, and comtemplated breaking down and getting one. But everyone I held did not feel good. My hands are smaller, and they feel like a big brick to me. Believe it or not, the my Glock 34 feels more ergonomic. 

I can't say much about the ergonomics of my USP  - But I still like the gun.

Anyway - I considered the Sig Pro, but the grip was too big for me. As was the 226.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Shipwreck,

Maybe someone should construct a list of guns that feel good to people with large hands and those with smaller hands. Hand size makes a big difference to people in choosing one firearm over another. Perhaps having interchangeable grips is the way to go. Does Walther offer this?

Despite the fact that my Glock models 34 and 35 feel a little small to me, this doesn't seem to affect me when I shoot in competitions. I shoot my Glocks just as well as any other pistol I've shot, which have included 1911's and CZ's. The extended barrels and longer sight radii are real pluses. For me, 
it's good to see Dave Sevigny shooting stock Glocks out scoring legions of guys with custom 1911's. 
martial_field


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> Maybe someone should construct a list of guns that feel good to people with large hands and those with smaller hands. Hand size makes a big difference to people in choosing one firearm over another. Perhaps having interchangeable grips is the way to go. Does Walther offer this?
> 
> ...


Yes, the P99 comes w/ 3 grips - the "med" comes already on the gun. This is my fav. They then have a rear grip for very small and for large hands. So, there are options. Ergonomically, everything pretty much feels like a square block compared that grip. But, after my obvious fav, the Glock 34 (which is really a Glock 17 frame) feels pretty good. It feels better than my USPc grip.


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

How can someone tell you how a gun is going to fit in your hand? There are so many idiosyncricies when it comes to tactile ergonomics, it would be impossible to do. A generalization, maybe it could be done that way but not effectively.
The Sig Pro comes with two grips. I have medium sized hands but prefer the larger grip. The same is so on both of my P226's. I beefed up the grips, as I did on my P232. 
There are those with large hands who prefer a smaller grip. For a gun mfg to try and be all things to all people would result in failure.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

All I can add regarding SigSauer is this :smt023. I owned, was issued and carried S&W models for over 35 years. There "newer" products have dropped several points in the quality department. I became a free agent and signed onto the Sig team. Anyone tougher on a firearm then the U.S. Navy SEALS? I doubt it. Sold me!


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

Sigs are smooth-shooting, accurate, reliable, efficient, well-made, and _classy_. When you're wearing a Sig Sauer pistol, you're not only well-armed; you're well dressed. I've been nothing but thrilled with the Sigs I've fired / carried / owned.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd have to say the first Sig I bought was because that was what the FBI was issuing at that point, and I had aspirations of being a feeb. 229 in .40 caliber. The gun pointed well, and set up just right for me. I liked it better than the Glocks because it seemed to handle the recoil better, when shot side-by-side.

The 232 fits my hand well, shoots pretty accurately. Seems to be the go-to gun these days for concealed carry.

239--ditto. I even like this better than other sigs because of the small size. the 9mm version is pretty tame to shoot, and the single action is one of the better ones that I've messed with. Too heavy for pocket carry, though. 

220-points great, best double-action pull out of any gun I've owned, and more accurate than a $300 used gun has any right to be. 

My favorite is the 229r in 9mm. Depressingly accurate, fits the hand well, points great, etc.

Ergonomics seem to make these guns. I think their weight helps manage recoil very well. I also think they are wonderfully accurate.

I only wish there was a manual safety like on the USP's. Barring that, I love the decocker and SA/DA set-ups on Sigs. 

It just seems like SIG turns out a quality product all around. You know what you are getting when you buy one.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I was turned on to Sigs years ago, 80's if I recall correctly, by a buddy with Dade County SWAT. He swore by them. Ugly as hell, but I REALLY liked the way it felt in my hand. I bought a P226 and found that the combination of fit and feel along with accuracy and reliability were perfect for me. 

I once rented a Glock and while it worked, it just wasn't as comfortable in my hand. It also felt loose to me. My gal just handled a Glock this weekend and she made the same comment, didn't like the way it felt.

I think the real turning point for me though was the P228. I've never in my life felt a firearm that felt as perfectly balanced as the P228. Pure sex. 

I've never had a jam, never had a misfire, never had a defect in my Sigs.

IMHO the best way to sell a gun is to have the customer rent a few that interest them and let them decide. I'm confidant that anyone renting a Sig and having the extra cash, will step up more often than not.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Sometimes you just want to have the best...:smt023


----------



## derrick452 (Mar 14, 2007)

kenjihara said:


> Sigs are smooth-shooting, accurate, reliable, efficient, well-made, and _classy_. When you're wearing a Sig Sauer pistol, you're not only well-armed; you're well dressed.


Exactly!

I have always liked the Sigs ever since I first saw them in movies when I was younger, and at gun shows as I got older. I like the fact that they fit my hand well (although not as well as my XD) and also that they look good (to me). Aesthetics play a big role in my firearm purchases. Not to mention that they do shoot amazingly well and are very well crafted. Their reliablity is second to none as well. My only beef with Sig, is their customer service. Not the friendliest to me or others Ive spoken to, but they will take care of you; eventually.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

*Because Mulder and Scully carry one*

Yeah maybe that was one reason, but the main reason was I had owned or shot most other brands and it was time to try a sig. It quickly became the go to gun at the top of my list.


----------



## Chem Geek (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got into target shooting a short time ago. I had been out to the range with some buddies and rented a few guns, but never thought about getting one. I finally had some free money and decided I wanted to do it more often, and getting my own gun was integral to that. My fiance was not particularly fond of guns at that point and was hesitant about me bringing a firearm into the home. So we took an NRA safety course so she could see what they're like in a safe environment.

It was a great class, and I got to shoot a whole slew of guns. Towards the end he was just letting me shoot whatever I liked, and while most things felt pretty good, the P226 Navy (NSW) that he let me shoot was far and away the best for me. Fit my hand just right, I shot almost twice as tight of groups with the Sig than with anything else (Glock 17, Glock 26, XD-40, XD-9SC, ParaOrdnance 1911, SP101, GP100, Ruger Mark II, Taurus 94), and it looked great I thought. The only thing I've shot that I liked almost as well was a local guy's Glock 34 with lightened trigger (3lbs?). Still preferred my Navy though. :mrgreen:

I didn't have the money for a new Sig, so I was looking at CPO's, but my fiance ended up surprising me with a new P226R Navy as a gift. It's pretty damn awesome. The SA trigger is just right, and the DA is nice and smooth. On a good day I can group 4" or so 25 yards off hand and I know it can do better as I develop my skills. I recently started some rapid fire drills and I find it very controllable and naturally recovers back to point of aim.

So overall, I got the Sig for the quality, feel, accuracy, and the looks. There's some others I'd like to try out eventually (P99 for example), but at this point I don't see getting anything other than Sigs (aside from 22LR stuff). It works great for me, seems silly to try and find something else that may or may not work as well.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I shot one..liked it..found one that looked unusual and may be collectible at some distant point in the future and ordered it


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

*I love my SIGs*

I have owned several SIGs. I own a SIG 220, SIG 226, SIG 229, and just bought a SIG 2022. I love them all like children, but my favorite is me 226. Over 800 rounds through her and never had a failure to feed. The others get just as much use and never had a problem. They don't have the "Hell and Back" reputation for nothing. I've traded up my other guns for SIGs except my S&W .357 Magnum Long barrel revolver, they'll have to pray that from my cold dead hand.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i trust my sig as much or more than the beretta 92FS that i have put 30,000+ rounds through without a jam. the fit and function are flawless, accuracy is unreal, and the reputation is impressive. i am a firm believer of getting what you pay for. i will gladly pay a little extra for a better gun (sig) when the lives of my loved ones are at stake.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

to add on: i am not saying that there aren't equal quality handguns out there, i just don't have enough experience with them to trust them like i do my sig.


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> I'm just curious. I get asked by customers all the time "why should I dish out the cash for a Sig when a Glock or an XD is so much cheaper and have good reps?" So, why did you all decide to dish out the extra cash for a Sig? What made you decide it was money well spent when you could buy a really good gun for less money? I know why I did, but my reasons aren't always good for the average gun buyer. So give your reasons, too!


They are built of the highest quality materials. Tested to the hilt, and keep on ticking. They are the next best thing to an UZI. That's why the Sig moto is "To hell and back reliability" :smt1099


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sig next*

i will be buying a sig equinox sometime this June to go along w/my xd haven't decided on 9mm or 40 cal. yet but probably the 40. even though i really love my xd i want something w/manual safety to carry.i grew up w/manual safety's and also they and xd are super reliable.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Sigs don't have manual safeties if that's what you are saying. They have a decocking lever that allows you to drop tha hammer without firing the weapon, but no manual safety.

If I may offer my opinion. I would go with the .40 S&W IF you shoot it well. It's a great round, though a little pricey.


----------

